# Zaurus + Multisync

## bcavalieri

I just got my Zaurus 5500 syncing with Evolution 1.4, by using Multisync (in portage).

I just followed the directions of several posts in the forum, about setting up eth_usb0 in conf.d/net.  And added opie to my make.conf so that plugin gets compiled into multisync.

I'm using the theKompany.rom, 2.6.0-test9 (usbnet was too buggy in 2.4), and the commercial versions of theKompany's calendar and contacts (the free versions worked, but didn't look as nice).

I was not able to get ssh key authentication to work, so I removed the password from root on the Zaurus.  I don't use this with wifi, and only sync on my computer so I don't feel to guilty.

If you have wifi, I would recommend using the ssh keys, and please let us know how you got it working.

theKompany.rom is using openssh 3.6.1-p1, and only talks ssh2.

synce-kde is also looking promising (lets your pda integrate into konq + more), but I'm running the kde 3.2 beta, and have not be able to get the cvs version of synce-kde to compile (only version that works with kde 3.2b at the moment).

Just had to share, been trying to sync with evolution for long.....

-Bill

----------

## paroneayea

You got it to sync via multisync?  How?  I'm using OpenZaurus 3.2, and though I can ssh or ftp to my zaurus via a terminal, I can't get it to sync on multisync.  Instead I get the error message in the multisync log:

```
Failed to connect local: Failed to load data from device 192.168.129.201
```

I followed all the directions on multisync.org... I have no idea why it wouldn't be working...

----------

## bcavalieri

try launching multisync from command line, you might need to do a symlink from where openz puts xml files to where multisync expects to find the files.

-Bill

----------

## paroneayea

boy, it's been a long time since I got back on this one.

Anyway, I did as you suggested and ran multisync from the command line.  Lo and behold, I did get an error message... but I don't know what to make of it:

```
Connecting to 192.168.129.201...

Permission denied (publickey,password,keyboard-interactive).

Couldn't read packet: Connection reset by peer
```

Any thoughts?[/code]

----------

## bcavalieri

i have never been able to get ssh keys working to the zaurus, so I've removed the zaurus password.

----------

## paroneayea

Oh, right, forgot to mention.  It works fine after removing the password.  A bit unsettling, but it works nonetheless.  Thanks for your help.

----------

## isaidi

 :Arrow:  check here

that is the answer to your conerncs.. aparently it will only work if you get striaght to prompt when sshing from a terminal... if u get that then ur fine...  that explains why it works when u remove the password...

now i help u... u must help me....  I have another problem...

i seem to be stuck... my multisync won't sync with evolution?? i tried ftp and ssh..and ensured both ports are correct.. 

i get stuck at "connected to second device"  or first... which ever is the opie plugin...   i dont see any errors on the command line ??

where else should i look ?

----------

## paroneayea

That's strange... are you sure you are connecting to the correct port?  Can you double check to make sure there's no output in the terminal?  Any other hints as to what it may be?

----------

## aultl

I have a problem, I just emerged multisync but I only have two plugins available, backup and SyncML. Does any one know how to get the evolution and opie plugins? I went to the mutlisync site and have them, however I am not sure how to install .rpm files in gentoo. I have not found an e-build for either of the plugins. I have a zaurus sl-5500 and have a perl script to sync the calendar to evolution, but have no idea how to get to my contacts. I also have QtopiaDesktop working. Any help would be appreciated.

Aultl

----------

## paroneayea

Well, what do you know, I do have an answer.

You need to either edit /etc/make.conf and add opie and evolution to your USE flags, or emerge multisync like so:

```
USE="opie evolution" emerge multisync
```

I am fairly sure that is how I did it.

----------

## aultl

 *paroneayea wrote:*   

> Well, what do you know, I do have an answer.
> 
> You need to either edit /etc/make.conf and add opie and evolution to your USE flags, or emerge multisync like so:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Well, that solved half of my problem. I now have a opie plugin but still no evolution plugin... I think I am going to scream.

----------

## paroneayea

Silly me.  I made a mistake... sorry.

```
USE="opie evo" emerge multisync
```

is the correct way to emerge it.  I wrote evolution instead of evo before.

----------

## aultl

Thank you!

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Sorry, but work that whit the original "zaurus" ROM 3.2 ?

thx  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## aultl

I do not know, I am using the OpenZaurus 3.2 ROM

----------

